# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  رفض الدعوى بعدم دستورية نص المادتين (209 ، 210) إجراءات جنائية:

## القارئة

*حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى بعدم دستورية نص المادتين (209 ، 210) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، الأول فيما تضمنه من منح النيابة العامة سلطات تجمع بين التحقيق والاتهام والحكم، ونص المادة الثانية فيما تضمنه من إعطاء المدعي بالحق المدني حق الطعن على القرار بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية وحرمان المتهم من هذا الحق([1])،([2]).*
*(حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا – في القضية رقم 141 لسنة 27 قضائية "دستورية " – جلسة 4/1/2009 – الجريدة الرسمية العدد 3 مكرر في 17/1/2009).*
*المبادئ :*
*(1) يتعين على محكمة الموضوع أن تلتزم قضائها بتقدير جدية الدفع، وأن تتربص قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا وإلا كان ذلك نكولاً من جانبها في التقيد بنص المادة 175 من الدستور.*
وحيث إن استئناف محكمة الموضوع نظر الدعوى وقضاءها فيها بعد تقديرها جدية الدفع والتصريح بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية، ليس له من أثر على قبول الدعوى الماثلة، ذلك أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جري على أنه يتعين على محكمة الموضوع أن تلتزم قضاءها بتقدير جدية الدفع، وأن تتربص قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا وإلا كان ذلك نكولاً من جانبها عن التقيد بنص المادة (175) من الدستور التي تخول المحكمة الدستورية العليا دون غيرها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح، وتسليطاً لقضاء أدني على قضاء أعلى بما يناقض الأسس الجوهرية التي يقوم التقاضي عليها.
*(2) المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية – مناط توافرها في الدعوى الماثلة.*
وحيث إنه من المقرر – وعلى ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة، وهي شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية الموضوعية، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الدستورية لازماً للفصل في الدعوى الموضوعية، وإلا كانت غير مقبولة. وإذ كان ذلك، وكان النزاع الموضوعي يدور حول الأمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية لعدم الجناية بشأن الإدعاء بتزوير شيك، فإن الفصل في دستورية نص الفقرة الأولي من المادة (209) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من تخويل النيابة العامة سلطة إصدار أمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية، وكذا ما تضمنه نص الفقرة الأولي من المادة (210) من القانون ذاته – من قصر حق الطعن على الأمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية على المدعي بالحق المدني وحده دون المجني عليه الذي لم يدع مدنياً – سيكون له انعكاس على الدعوى الموضعية، وتتحقق به مصلحة المدعي في الدعوى الدستورية الماثلة، وبهما فقط يتحدد نطاق الدعوى الماثلة دون أن يمتد إلى ما ورد ف هاتين المادتين من أحكام أخري.
*(3) قضت المحكمة برفض الدعوى بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الأولي من المادة 209 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما تضمنته من منح النيابة العامة سلطة إصدار أمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية.*
وحيث إن المحكمة الدستورية العليا سبق أن حسمت أمر دستورية نص الفقرة الأولي من المادة (209) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما تضمنته من منح النيابة العامة سلطة إصدار أمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية، بحكمها الصادر في القضية رقم 163 لسنة 26 قضائية "دستورية " بجلسة 2/12/2007 . والذي قضي برفض الدعوى. وقد نشر هذا الحكم في العدد رقم 50 تابع (أ) من الجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 13/12/2007 – مما يتعين مع القضاء بعد قبول الدعوى في شأن النص المذكور إعمالاً لمقتضي لنص المادتين 48، 49 من قانون هذه المحكمة.
*(4) مناعي المدعي :*
وحيث إن المدعي ينعي على نص المادة 210 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المطعون فيه – محدداً نطاقه على نحو ما تقدم – إخلاله بمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص وعدوانه على سيادة القانون، وإهدار لمبدأ المساواة ، وحق التقاضي بالمخالفة لنصوص المواد 8 ، 40، 64، 65، 67، 68 من الدستور.
وحيث إن هذا النعي مردود – ذلك أن القاعدة القانونية – التي أوردها النص المطعون فيه – لا صلة لها بفرص قائمة تلتزم الدولة بتوفيرها للمواطنين كافة، بحيث يتصور تزاحماً على اقتناصها، بما مؤداه أن إعمال مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص في نطاق تطبيق النص محل الطعن يكون منتفياً.
وحيث إنه لما كان مبدأ مساواة المواطنين أمام القانون الذي كفله الدستور لا يعنى أن تعامل فئاتهم على ما بينها من تفاوت في مراكزها القانونية معاملة قانونية متكافئة، وكان من صور التمييز ما يستند إلى أسس موضوعية ، ولا ينطوى بالتالي على مخالفة لنص المادة (40) من الدستور، كما أن الأصل في سلطة المشرع في موضوع تنظيم الحقوق أنها سلطة تقديرية مالم يقيدها الدستور بضوابط معينة، وأن التنظيم التشريعي لحق التقاضي لا يناقض وجود هذا الحق وفق أحكام الدستور. فإن المشرع إذ قصر – بالنص المطعون عليه في النطاق السالف تحديده – الحق في الطعن على الأوامر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الصادرة من النيابة العامة على المدعي بالحقوق المدنية دون المجني عليه الذي لم يدع مدنياً. فذلك مرده اختلاف المركز القانوني لكل منهما – باعتبار أن الأول هو الشخص الذي أضير من الجريمة ، وأراد أن يباشر حقه المدني بنفسه إلى جانب الحق الجنائي الذي تمثله، وتباشره النيابة العامة. أما الثاني، فإنه – وإن كان قد أضير كذلك – إلا أنه ترك الأمر للنيابة العامة باعتبارها ممثلة للمجتمع فلم يدع مدنياً ، وكان متاحاً له ذلك فأسقط بنفسه الحق الذي كان يمنحه له القانون، فضلاً عن أن المشرع لم يسلب المجني عليه الذي لم يدع مدنياً حق الاعتراض على الأمر الصادر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى، ومنحه حق التظلم إلى الجهات الرئاسية بالنيابة العامة، كما منح النائب العام سلطة إصدار قرار قضائي بإلغاء الأمر خلال مدة الثلاثة الأشهر التالية لإصداره. ومن ثم فإن النص المطعون عليه لا يكون قد أنطوى على مخالفة لمبدأ المساواة أو إخلال بمبدأ سيادة القانون أو إهدار لحق التقاضي أو مصادرة لحق الدفاع.
وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه لم يخالف أياً من أحكام الدستور الأخرى.

*(**[1]**) وقائع الدعوى :*
حيثإن الوقائع – على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل في أن النيابة العامة كانت قد قدمت السيد / ......... إلى المحاكمة الجنائية أمام محكمة جنح مدينة نصر في الجنحة رقم 14785 لسنة 2002 ، طالبة عقابه بالمادتين 336، 337 من قانون العقوبات، بوصف أنه بتاريخ 28/7/2001 أعطي بسوء نية المدعي عليه الخامس شيكاً لا يقابله رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب مع علمه بذلك، وبجلسة 14/10/2002 قضت المحكمة غيابياً بمعاقبة المتهم بالحبس لمدة سنة مع الشغل وكفالة 1000 جنيه لإيقاف التنفيذ عارض المحكوم عليه في الحكم، وحال نظر المعارضة طعن على الشيك السالف الذكر بالتزوير صلباً وتوقيعاً، وبجلسة 26/5/2003 قررت المحكمة وقف نظر الدعوى وإحالة الأوراق للنيابة العامة لإتخاذ شئونها حيال الطعن بالتزوير، وتولت النيابة الامة التحقيق الذي كشف – وفقاً لما أفادت به مصلحة الطب الشرعي – أن الطاعن هو الكاتب بخط يده لتوقيعه المذيل بالشيك محل الطعن. وأنه لم يتكب البيانات المثبتة بصلب الشيك. وبناء علي هذه النتيجة أصدرت النيابة العامة بتاريخ 14/10/2004 أمراً بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية لعدم الجناية بشأن الإدعاء بتزوير الشيك. طعن المدعي على قرار النيابة العامة بالإستئناف رقم 7581 لسنة 2005 جمح مستأنف شرق القاهرة، وأثناء تداول الإستئناف دفع بعدم دستورية نصي المادتينى (209 ، 210) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، وإذ قدرت المحكمة جدية الدفع ، وصرحت للمدعي برفع الدعوى الدستورية، فقد أقام دعواه الماثلة ، ثم عادت تلك المحكمة وقضت بجلسة 25/10/2005 بعدم قبول الاستئناف شكلاً للتقرير من غير ذي صفة إعمالاً لحكم المادة 210 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.

*(**[2]**) النص المدعي عدم دستوريته :*
وحيث إن المادة (209) من قانون الإجراءات لجنائية تنص على أنه وإذا رأت النيابة العامة بعد التحقيق أنه لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى تصدر أمراً بذلك وتأمر بالإفراج عن المتهم المحبوس مالم يكن محبوساً لسبب آخر، ولا يكون صدور الأمر بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى في الجنايات إلا من المحامي العام أم من يقوم مقامه.
ويجب أن يشتمل الأمر على الأسباب التي بنى عليها. ويعلن الأمر للمدعي بالحقوق المدنية ، وإذا كان قد توفي يكون الإعلان لورثته جملة في محل إقامته.
كما تنص المادة 210 من القانون ذاته على أنه للمدعي بالحقوق المدنية الطعن في الأمر الصادر من النيابة العامة بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى، إلا إذا كان صادراً في تهمة موجهة ضد موظف أو مستخدم عام، أو أحد رجال الضبط لجريمة وقعت منه أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها، مالم تكن من الجرائم المشار إليها في المادة (123) من قانون العقوبات بالحق المدني بالأمر.
ويرفع الطعن إلى محكمة الجنايات منعقدة في غرفة المشورة في مواد الجنايات وإلى محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة في مواد الجنح والمخالفات، ويتبع في رفعه ، والفصل فيه، الأحكام المقررة في شأن استئناف الأوامر الصادرة من قاضي التحقيق.

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

وفق ما جاء بنص الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 163 لسنة 26 قضائية دستورية عليا قضت المحكمة بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الاولي من المادة 210 من قانون الاجراءات الاجنائية التى كانت تحرم المتهم من حق الطعن علي قرار حفظ الاتهام قبلة واعطت ذلك الحق للمدعي بالحق المدنى فقط اما موضوع الحكم المشار اليه بعالية فهو مدعى بالحق المدنى لم يطعن علي قرار حقظ الاتهام لكونه لم يدعي بالحق المدنىوكان يجب ان يكون مدعي بالحق المدنى حتى يتمكن من الطعن علي قرار الحفظ وليس فقط مجنى عليه

----------

